# How not to Run a Gun Shop



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

McKeesport firearms dealer admits in court to illegal gun sales | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

What was this moron thinking?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If yankees was very smart they would be ex yankees.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The almighty dollar is too much of a temptation for some people.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Illegal gun sales a few hundred dollars.
Federal investigation ten's of thousands of dollars.
Idiot going to prison, priceless!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So here we go again . He clearly said screw the law, put some cash in my pocket. He be out in less than 30 months. He was not charged for the list of crimes he gets a slap on the hand. No big deal let him out give him a gun. He just misunderstood the law. Why even convict him. I wonder if or who was killed or robbed with the weapons he passed to felons. We will likely never know.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> If yankees was very smart they would be ex yankees.


Now, now, don't give them ideas.
There's too many of 'em in Florida now!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> McKeesport firearms dealer admits in court to illegal gun sales | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
> 
> What was this moron thinking?


I am guessing that he thought that he could get away with it, and laugh at the system. Now he knows differently.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> If yankees was very smart they would be ex yankees.


I got smart y'all, I be an EX Yankee


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Not to stir an old thread but I'm pretty sure the Yankees won (yeah I fixed it because my feelings are shallow) right? Sorry had to say it.

If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> Not to stir an old thread but I'm pretty sure the Yankees one right? Sorry had to say it.
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!


Yankees one? The heck does that mean?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yankees one? The heck does that mean?


I think he made a typo, and was making a reference to the Civil War.
You know, that war started by Yankees to invade and conquer territory not under their authority?
Yes, the Yankees did win.
What an honorable victory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I think he made a typo, and was making a reference to the Civil War.
> You know, that war started by Yankees to invade and conquer territory not under their authority?
> Yes, the Yankees did win.
> What an honorable victory.


Yeah, but instead of getting dragged into a dumb Civil War discussion, I figured I'd demean him for not knowing the difference between one and won. :vs_laugh:


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn grammatical errors get me again! Yeah It wasn't really supposed to be a comment on the out come of the Civil War just a lighthearted comment. I have no wool over my eyes when it comes to the true cause of the Civil War..... vampires!!


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> Not to stir an old thread but I'm pretty sure the Yankees won (yeah I fixed it because my feelings are shallow) right? Sorry had to say it.
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!





Denton said:


> Yankees one? The heck does that mean?





maine_rm said:


> Damn grammatical errors get me again! Yeah It wasn't really supposed to be a comment on the out come of the Civil War just a lighthearted comment. I have no wool over my eyes when it comes to the true cause of the Civil War..... vampires!!
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!


It would appear that one of our members may need to engage in a little more research ... may I suggest The South Was Right  by James Kennedy


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It would appear that one of our members may need to engage in a little more research ... may I suggest The South Was Right  by James Kennedy


Well written book.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It would appear that one of our members may need to engage in a little more research ... may I suggest The South Was Right  by James Kennedy


Upon the recommendation of my friend to the north this transplanted yankee just ordered the book and will be next in line for a read.

On another note: I was schooled real quick when I moved here some 35 years ago and sauntered into an old broken down ice house on Telephone road here in Houston. Ordered a cold beer and happened to overhear the conversation was of the Civil War variety. Me being from the north I thought this odd so I inquired as to why the discussion. Why the rehash of a war already won my good fellows, I asked. Had not the north already won that war years ago? I made friends that day. :boxing:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Upon the recommendation of my friend to the north this transplanted yankee just ordered the book and will be next in line for a read.
> 
> On another note: I was schooled real quick when I moved here some 35 years ago and sauntered into an old broken down ice house on Telephone road here in Houston. Ordered a cold beer and happened to overhear the conversation was of the Civil War variety. Me being from the north I though this odd so I inquired as to why the discussion. Why the rehash of a war already won my good fellows, I asked. Had not the north already won that war years ago? I made friends that day. :boxing:


Nice move PO, I know you will be enlightened by the read.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Nice move PO, I know you will be enlightened by the read.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have read many books on the subject but not this one so I look forward to it. By the way, those gentlemen in the bar became some of the closest friends I ever had. We BBQ'd, drank, went to each other houses for sickness, moving, babies, weddings, tragedies, you name it. For 20 years I went to that same ice house and was called the southern yank, among other things. :vs_cool: Sadly, most of those people and those times are in the past.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> Damn grammatical errors get me again! Yeah It wasn't really supposed to be a comment on the out come of the Civil War just a lighthearted comment. I have no wool over my eyes when it comes to the true cause of the Civil War..... vampires!!
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!


I've one it, too. My brain will sometimes insert a "no" when it should be a "know." I know better, but the fingers sometimes pick the shorter word.

By the way, I also suggest reading, The South Was Right. You'll learn some interesting things.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When the assault weapon ban ended but kept here, I stopped selling and just did repairs, still have all the licenses though.

The BATFags under O'thigger gave all the dealers I know grief, if they were selling AR's and AK's, 

treated almost like they were dealing in contraband.

They were in fact trying to extend the ban on their own by trying to have the dealers avoid selling them.

BATF does forward traces and other investigative ops.

Remember, there are two branches every dealer has to deal with, enforcement and regulatory.

Legally, a world of difference between them, 

enforcement is the Gestapo of the two and their intent is to make your life miserable, guilty or not.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Well I do enjoy reading unfortunately it's usually children's books LOL I swear not for me. As far as the missed type.. I always use voice to text as I am a painfully slow taper and only view the form through my phone. 


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

Actually They havent won the series since 2009.. just sayin


----------

